# Favourite Leave-In Conditioner



## Leony (Oct 10, 2007)

Please post your favourite Leave-In Conditioner here, pretty please






I haven't found any, yet because I've only tried a few; MOP, Jean-Marc Maniatis and Tigi.

So far I really like Tigi Bed Head Ego Boost. I like that it makes my hair soft, shiny and healthy too.

Please share if you have any favourite and explain why you love/like it.

_PS. I've searched for the same/similar thread, but there wasn't any thread posted for this topic, yet._


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't have a current favorite but I might try the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Dreama (Oct 10, 2007)

Infusium 23 (sp?) because it leaves my hair soft and takes away all the frizz.


----------



## Sophia (Oct 10, 2007)

I really wanna try Ego Boost too! Right now I'm using TBS Amlika Leave In, it's increadible how soft it leaves my hair but it doesn nothing for my frizzynes! Actually I'm soo pissed off with my frizzy hair!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 10, 2007)

I really really like neutrogena leave-in foam. It smells so fresh and really smoths out the frizzies. I also like Carols daughter Black vanilla leave -in but it's a bit pricey. I got it as a gift.


----------



## Mares (Oct 10, 2007)

I love Tigi Ego Boost, i use it on my daughter also as it works good on split ends


----------



## katina74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Infusium 23 and Pantene


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 10, 2007)

I like Biolage's leave in conditioner.


----------



## fawp (Oct 10, 2007)

I really like VO5's leave in spray conditioner. It's really cheap but it's worked better for me than the expensive ones.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't have one and need one because my poor hair is fried.


----------



## Saja (Oct 11, 2007)

Joico!!!!


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dove Sheer Moisture. I like it because it does not weigh down my fine, thin hair, smells great, and a little goes a long way.


----------



## summerxdreams (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## speedy (Oct 11, 2007)

I love fudge 1 shot. It smells great and leaves my hair soft and tangle free.


----------



## princessmich (Oct 11, 2007)

Giovanni's Organic Direct Leave in works awesome for me=)

Tames my frizzy hair and doesn't weigh my hair down.


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 11, 2007)

I just checked out what leave ins were in my bathroom pantry. I like the following products as they all leave my hair soft and shiny.

Infusium 23 Original

Got2b

Styltini 24 hour Root 2 Tip Hair Silkener

Tresemme

Heat Tamer Protective Spray


----------



## KellyB (Oct 11, 2007)

I use Matrix Biolage.


----------



## jakemio (Oct 11, 2007)

Aveda


----------



## Leony (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the responses everyone, keep them coming!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 11, 2007)

Infusium 23

Bedhead Ego Boost


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 11, 2007)

Right now I am using motions. Wont say its my favorite, but eh! its there.


----------



## Kristines (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm going to try the Giovanni Leave in since it's organic...got good reviews on Amazon


----------



## Kathy (Oct 14, 2007)

I like Infusium 23 or John Frieda


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

I like Fekkai shea butter for my ends and I use Biolage and Redken




it depends on what kinda of hair type you have.. every product is different for everyone but those work best for me.


----------



## jelly77 (Oct 18, 2007)

is loreal good?


----------



## Muk Cen (Oct 20, 2007)

I am using Dr. Spiller (contains collagen - source of protein/vitamin to our hair). My hair becomes dry after many time of coloring and I have to use the hair conditioner 3 times a week to make it soft and silky.


----------



## Mediterranean (Oct 20, 2007)

tigi bedhead superstar leave in conditioner!!


----------



## mayyami (Oct 21, 2007)

i like the fructis nutri oil ones, really good.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Oct 21, 2007)

i really really like the gaurnier fructis one


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 22, 2007)

currently i use cheko


----------



## perlanga (Oct 22, 2007)

John Frieda frizz ease


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 22, 2007)

Best stuff ever...Schwarzkopf makes a split end repair cream and I love love love it !!


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jessiej78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dove Sheer Moisture. I just got this in it's Intense Frizz formula (I didn't like the regular one), and am anxious to see how it does. But for now (well when my hair is curly, right now my hair is straight, so no water-based anything for a while! lol), I'm using Fekkai's Glossing Cream. It's alright, but it doesn't really moisturize as well as others I've used. But it sure does bring the shne!





Originally Posted by *katina74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Infusium 23 This was one of the first I used, but my hair is so thick, I had to start looking for a cream because I ran out of this so fast! But it does work very well!

Originally Posted by *oneewiishx0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...it depends on what kinda of hair type you have.. every product is different for everyone... Agreed. I have very thick, below-ear-when-curly, shoulder-length-when-straight, bi-racial curly hair (Black and Hispanic), so keep that in mind with my rec's.

Originally Posted by *perlanga2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif John Frieda frizz ease I used this, too, but didn't really get very good results...




Anyways, what I've found to give me good results:

Aquelle AquaCream Molding Paste-- very good hold and definition on top of moisturization. Sometimes I just use this and this alone when styling my hair in the morning. Just run through my hair generously, and wrap up with a towel, walk around doing my morning routine for a while, take down the towel later, and voila! Perfect, hydrated, curls! It has marine extracts that I really think help. You can get this at Sally Beauty Supply.

Neutrogena Triple Moisture Smooth Shine Anti-Frizz Cream-- This stuff is extremely hard to find, but well worth it when you do! Smells like Pineapple and very thick, so not a goodbuy for fine hair, but perfect for mine! A smaller amount goes a good long way. Very emollient


----------



## LillyV (Oct 24, 2007)

I use the one from Herbal Essences, the one that comes in an orange bottle, can't remeber the exact name (frizzy something, lol). It's just an ok conditioner, but the best I've tried so far.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 24, 2007)

*The RUSK 'Sensories' line has a great leave-in (all the products in this line smell incredible!)...I also like Ojon hair restorative....I didn't use it correctly at first (and I used WAYYYY too much), but after I started using it correctly (dur!), I found it left my hair shiny, silky and smooth! I love the stuff!!!! I plan to get more products from the Ojon line....They're expensive, but, (IMO) worth it.*


----------



## itsjilianbby (Oct 25, 2007)

I love garnier frutis(sp?) split end mender/ repairer

I stopped straightening and blow drying my hair

used that for like 2 weeks and my hair grew so fast!


----------



## Leony (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to bump this, I just want to say thanks for the replies everyone! I'm gonna try Infusium23 now.


----------



## la_chinita (Jan 10, 2008)

I use Pantene's leave in conditioner...I forgot if that's the exact name of it, but I just love how it smells and how it leaves my hair so smooth even with all my split ends!!! It was my life-saver when I had longer hair.


----------



## shouyien (Jan 11, 2008)

Nexxus


----------



## Equave (Jan 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please post your favourite Leave-In Conditioner here, pretty please



I haven't found any, yet because I've only tried a few; MOP, Jean-Marc Maniatis and Tigi.

So far I really like Tigi Bed Head Ego Boost. I like that it makes my hair soft, shiny and healthy too.

Please share if you have any favourite and explain why you love/like it.

_PS. I've searched for the same/similar thread, but there wasn't any thread posted for this topic, yet._

Roux's 2-Phase equalizing leave-in treatment or Fermodyl Interactives 2-Phase Treatment &amp; Shine (either the 0233 of 0619 formulas)... instant and wonderful detangling and great shine (breakage reducing for the 0233 formula, moisture increasing for the 0619 formula) ;-)) And they don't weight hair down !!


----------



## hopecreek (Oct 5, 2009)

I've tried a couple of different ones. I LOVE the Redken antisnap. Its about 20 dollars and works really well. Its a little expensive but lasts for a long time. My hair is super dry, thin and damaged and it makes it soft and smooth. Ive tried the dove moisture leave in and toni and guy leave in treatment, and it is heavy and makes my hair feel worse.

Just type in Redken antisnap and read the reviews. Its awesome!


----------



## Manika (Oct 7, 2009)

i tried bonacure schwarzkopf.. i think the milk kick leave in conditioner...

this was almost two years back... was recommended by the person who cut my hair. i remember liking it. i discontinued it coz i have really oily scalp n even that would weigh my hair down


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Oct 9, 2009)

Kevin Murphy Leave-in.Luxury and Blended Beauty Straight Pearl are my favourites by far. I've tried quite a few, since my hair is coarse, frizzy, dry and overall crappy. But these help a GREAT deal.


----------



## angielee001 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have naturally curly hair and I use Ouidad deep treatment and the leave in conditioner.


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Healthy Attitude

on the flip side,

BC Bonacure Moisture Kick leaves hair FLAAAT!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the Garnier Fructis Color Shield leave-in and the Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship split end protector leave-in. Those are the only ones I use, but I use the HE one the most. I only use the GF one if I'm going to be out in the sun.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 11, 2010)

I use mop pear detangler as a leave in


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 11, 2010)

AG Fast food &lt;3


----------



## MsFit (Jan 12, 2010)

My favorite is Aveeno's Leave in Conditer/Treatment.

Makes my hair feel so silky and shiny!


----------



## katyara (Jan 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried Aussie's 3 Minute Miracle? I'm really curious about it; I have their spray conditioner and love it but I find their shampoos to be only mediocre.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 27, 2010)

A/G fast food leave in conditioner has the best smell ever and it's very moisturizing.


----------



## LuckyCharm (Feb 28, 2010)

OMG, I just discovered Phyto No. 9 leave-in conditioner. I am in love!! It really has made my hair super soft, as well as look in much better shape. I had been a huge advocate of Redken products, but nothing even compares to Phyto.


----------



## tdnam4200 (Mar 12, 2010)

I love Ojon Revitalizing Mist. It's $26 a bottle, but I think it's definitely worth it. HTH


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 16, 2010)

I like Goldwell's Kerasilk Instant Silk Fluid.


----------



## corky_ake (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm in love with my jumbo bottle of

AG Fast Food!!!

So moisturizing.. you only need a little bit and it smells amazing!!!!!!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx (Mar 27, 2010)

i really like the Infusium 23 Repairologie Leave-In Treatment. it helps to repair my dry, damaged hair, and makes it silkier than other leave-ins.


----------

